

UniOS the first OS which runs Windows/MacOSX/Linux Programs natively - mweibel
https://www.facebook.com/bs.uni.os?sk=info

======
mweibel
For all those who don't understand German and/or don't have Facebook (from
Google Translate...):

\------------------------------------------------------------

UNIOS is the first operating system that allows easy starting of Windows, Mac
and Linux programs with just one system.

It runs either Microsoft Windows or Apple Mac OS X in the background - no
virtualization takes place of the above operating systems.

Regardless of whether Microsoft Office 2010, Apple iLife, FaceTime or Dolphin
program runs under any known UNIOS without driver issues!

The hardware control is handled by a specially written NT kernel - so users
must only have the normal Windows drivers to install eg a DVB-T Stick. Plug
and Play is also supported.

Antivirus programs are unnecessary thanks to the security procedures "sandbox"
of each individual process is encapsulated in a sandbox - if someone wants to
attacke the system can thus bring UNIOS not completely crash.

For gaming UNIOS is also ideal for UNIOS also supports requirements such as
Microsoft DirectX 11 and OpenGL - so make games like Crysis 2 or Portal 2 is
not a problem for UNIOS there.

UNIOS is modern and therefore meet the current demands - as well as
technologies such as USB 3.0 or Bluetooth 3.0 compatible!

The user can customize the behavior and appearance of the windows - a Windows
user can have the Close, Minimize and Maximize buttons on the right side and a
Mac user on the Left! Thus, the user must not get used to the keyboard UNIOS
combinations of the respective operating systems are possible!

A nice gimmick is the iPhone mode - the user can start iPhone apps in UNIOS.
Then the user can only test an app under UNIOS before it synchronizes with his
iPhone!

The hardware requirements are needed UNIOS the following:

Processor: 1.6 Giga Heartz (single core processor)

Memory: 512 MB RAM recommended 1GB of RAM, but

Hard disk space: 4.4 Giga bytes of free memory minimum

Graphics card: min capable with 64 MB of graphics memory and DirectX 9.

\------------------------------------------------------------

All done by a team of students around Maik Mixdorf (18)...

I don't think it is real.. Maybe a bad Social Media Campaign?

